# East TN Jet Boat Fabricators



## jtf (Aug 13, 2017)

Have another question, need a welding fabrication shop in east TN to do some minor mods of the 1648 hull. There are a few in either Kingsport or Elizabethton/Bluff City, can't find their name. Any recommendations? 

Need some storage added and a few other alterations, raise the transom 2"+. Would use the same company to rig a new jet outboard if possible.


----------



## Jim (Aug 20, 2017)

Anyone have any leads?


----------



## LarryMc (Aug 21, 2017)

Mike Watson
Bluff City, TN
(423) 292-8102

Mike will do the welding work that you mentioned. I had him raise the transom on my first jet and also had him repair my current boat after hitting a rock and tearing the bottom/transom weld open (twice)  . He does good work and his prices are reasonable. Not sure if he does rigging, but I would guess that he does.


----------



## jtf (Aug 21, 2017)

Thanks Larry,

My hull is in his parking lot, great guy to work with, helped to make a floor plan that will work well when the generation is on. He had an interesting 22ft in the shop that was getting an adjustable hydraulic tunnel hull.

I think I bought a Tohatsu jet this weekend at the boat show, but, it can't get drop shipped, so the factory may let me drag the hull over to a dealer in Bristol and then back to Mike's for setup.


----------

